# Free betta



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

I posted a thread few days ago about free betta. Here is the 1st one posted as a video so you can see better. His anal fin is a little bigger but it is still a hmplakat and plus he has big ears, make him more nicer, it's a purple butterfly or also call salamander butterfly. If you are interested, you are welcome to contact me for pick up. 
I can ship anywhere in the US except Canada if you are willing to pay for shipping, box fee and heat pack fee if need it. 

http://s1151.photobucket.com/albums/o630/USbetta/?action=view&current=VID00002.mp4

I will try my best to give 1 or 2 betta each month, only for members from this forum. I use to give free betta to IBC new members as well, but that was a year ago, i don't do that anymore because i'm too busy.


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

how much would it be to get him shipped? cuz my sisters betta died lastnight and I have an empity tank or two.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have an empty tank right now, aww he looks like my HMPK boy that passed away :3 but i have no money for shipping :lol:


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

:-( Why am I in Canada!? I love HMPKs, he's gorgeous


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is very lovely


----------



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

JBosley said:


> :-( Why am I in Canada!? I love HMPKs, he's gorgeous



I have a customer who live in Canada, Ottawa and i ship betta to him 5 times without the need of a transhipper, that was his choice, he wanted that way.
2 times the fishes arrived dead and 3 times the fishes made it without any problems, but don't do like him.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Maybe. I'm to into "big ears" but I would like some sals. Though if you sold him to Sassy I may just ask to borrow him to spawn lol.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh my he is amazing! Is he still available?


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

You are shop4bettasplendens, right?


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

karpediem said:


> I have a customer who live in Canada, Ottawa and i ship betta to him 5 times without the need of a transhipper, that was his choice, he wanted that way.
> 2 times the fishes arrived dead and 3 times the fishes made it without any problems, but don't do like him.


I wouldn't risk that! I've never had a Betta shipped to me before. I hope he gets a good home! :-D


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

he is very active n adorable!!


----------



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

SDragon said:


> Oh my he is amazing! Is he still available?


Yeah, he's still available. Sassybetta said she may want him but she need to talk with her sister, so i haven't heard from her since. I don't know if she still want him or not.


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

karpediem said:


> Yeah, he's still available. Sassybetta said she may want him but she need to talk with her sister, so i haven't heard from her since. I don't know if she still want him or not.


 
sadly she doesnt have the money or we wuld have snatched him up . so i guess as far as i know hes available lol thank you for the offer . maybe if you have any more sales later on we might save up to get one


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

...


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Where are you? If you're close enough I'd pick him up local. He's just something else, isn't he?


----------

